# What kind of tree?



## moater (May 13, 2002)

I live in North Central Texas and I am wanting to plant a tree that will grow fast, create some nice shade, but also has some stability and longevity. What tree would work best for this area of the state?


----------



## Jay Banks (May 14, 2002)

I know your not near San Antonio, but according to their Tree Growing Guide you may be able to grow these:
Texas Sycamore
Pecan
Montezuma Cypress
Bur Oak
Chinquapin Oak
Live Oak
Bald Cypress
Cedar Elm

To mention a few.


----------

